
How can I become a very good programmer? - programminggeek
http://brianknapp.me/become-a-very-good-programmer/
======
eternalvision
Start by being a young, excellent programmer. Become older, slower yet don't
update your skills. Voila, you're now only a "very good" programmer.

This isn't satirical. There's a reason many companies favor the young. People
are expendable.

------
tomohawk
[https://www.norvig.com/21-days.html](https://www.norvig.com/21-days.html)

